# Leeds meet up?



## winterinmoscow (Jan 1, 2007)

I dunno if the one before xmas happened but does anyone fancy one in January post xmas rush? I was thinking somewhere pretty quiet but I'm newish to Leeds, have met very few of you, and would probably end up asking for directions anyway! Anyone up for it?


----------



## Pete the Greek (Jan 1, 2007)

Hi!

Yeah, this sounds great! I don't think the last one happened and if it did, PtG weren't asked!  

Serious though, it's a top idea and I've never met up with Urbies before so it should be larks and barrels of beer etc etc

I hear the Angel bar is a good bet.

Who reckons two weekends time, perhaps a Friday?........


----------



## Pete the Greek (Jan 2, 2007)

anyone up for meeting up in leeds?

echooooo...


----------



## winterinmoscow (Jan 2, 2007)

cool - you mean the 26th? I should be able to make it. Friday is not such a bad night for me either

what's the angel bar like and where is it? dunno Leeds that well.

So there's 2 up for it so far, anyone else?


----------



## Pete the Greek (Jan 2, 2007)

I am quite new to West Yorks too, and I'm hazy on Leeds, but when I browsed the Leeds thread on Midlands/North, people praise the Angel bar in the town centre, so it looks good from what I can see.

I'm not sure exactly where it is, but a little net style sleuthing should yield dividends I'd imagine.

Let's try and drum up support for a Leeds evening out


----------



## GorillaBiscuits (Jan 3, 2007)

Im up for it.

the angel is on angel inn yard, an alley just off briggate (turn right after music zone if your walking down briggate)

any more takers?


----------



## joustmaster (Jan 4, 2007)

i'll come

the angel is in the centre. its a sam smiths pub


----------



## citygirl (Jan 4, 2007)

nah, the one before xmas just didn't happen...so, NOONE got ignored 

just notoriously difficult to get us all out in the cold at night...

"the hebden lot" want a meet too...and bearing in mind probably over half of us would be planning to go to that too, we should split the difference, and we'll all end up going to halifax 

;0


----------



## Spion (Jan 4, 2007)

In theory I'm up for a meet, tho I've seen so many failed attempts now I think some world weariness on my part is apt


----------



## joustmaster (Jan 4, 2007)

so the 26th in the angel. What time


----------



## winterinmoscow (Jan 5, 2007)

about 8? count me out if ppl are going on anywhere after. Have no stamina these days me!! Actually can do anytime, will be nice to meet you all


----------



## Pete the Greek (Jan 5, 2007)

yeah ditto....I think the turnout will be there this time.
It'll be good. 

Come on folks, get yer best glad rags and drinkers spirits in gear

:-D


----------



## Dissident Junk (Jan 5, 2007)

Spion said:
			
		

> In theory I'm up for a meet, tho I've seen so many failed attempts now I think some world weariness on my part is apt



A-ha!

Pete and I are good at meet-ups in the North. We did the Hebden Bridge meet-up, even though it ended up being just us two.

There will be no failed attempts with us.

Oh no!


----------



## Pete the Greek (Jan 5, 2007)

Bring it on Dissy Junk, you know it makes sense.

You and I are certs....

We just need everyone else to be real 'angels' and turn up at the 'Angel'

ho ho ho

veeeery funny.

Come on guys, it'll be good


----------



## joustmaster (Jan 8, 2007)

do we have some kind of secret sign so i know who you all are. I don't want to be wandering about asking random groups of people if they are an urbanite. I already get enough funny looks...


----------



## Roadkill (Jan 8, 2007)

I'm in 'ull that weekend, so depending on what's going on over there I could be tempted to pop over to Leeds for the evening.  

If a certain kind sibling wouldn't mind putting me up, that is ... ?


----------



## citygirl (Jan 8, 2007)

joustmaster said:
			
		

> do we have some kind of secret sign so i know who you all are. I don't want to be wandering about asking random groups of people if they are an urbanite. I already get enough funny looks...




ah well, that's where the urban-radar comes into it ...me and WiM knew each other straight away...although, to be fair, we were the only 2 people hanging around outside leeds train station at the time 

so, if we meet somewhere less busy, and then we could just decide from there.

i can come, but money WILL be an issue, as this falls 2 days before payday...but i'm determined not to miss this one, even if it means i'm on water all night (which is fine too)

anyway, lets see if we can make this happen this time...but what about making a more central spot to meet...bradford, would mean halifax side wouldn't have to travel so far, and most of us have at least some travelling anyway...

just a thought...either way is easy for me, personally.


----------



## boha (Jan 8, 2007)

i should be ok for 26th.

mind you, its like herding cats getting us lot out


----------



## joustmaster (Jan 8, 2007)

citygirl said:
			
		

> ah well, that's where the urban-radar comes into it ...me and WiM knew each other straight away...although, to be fair, we were the only 2 people hanging around outside leeds train station at the time
> 
> so, if we meet somewhere less busy, and then we could just decide from there.
> 
> ...



the title says leeds meetup not bradford  

if you build a flag or some kind of massive flashing sign to help identify you all i'll buy you a pint...


----------



## citygirl (Jan 8, 2007)

ok! down boy!  

was only...suggesting 

i don't drink...pint of juice will do just as well.


----------



## Pete the Greek (Jan 8, 2007)

still up for this, and as far as I'm aware, it's still the friday 26th Jan, at the Angel, is that correct?


----------



## winterinmoscow (Jan 8, 2007)

Roadkill said:
			
		

> I'm in 'ull that weekend, so depending on what's going on over there I could be tempted to pop over to Leeds for the evening.
> 
> If a certain kind sibling wouldn't mind putting me up, that is ... ?



i just wondered how long it would be before you wanted to sidle over to this side of Yorkshire!

For the record, dearest brother, you would be very welcome


----------



## winterinmoscow (Jan 8, 2007)

surely a whole load of ppl arriving in 1s and 2s and looking around.... I'm sure we'll find each other.

or we all could post  up what we're going to wear!


----------



## winterinmoscow (Jan 8, 2007)

duuuuuuh repeat post


----------



## Pete the Greek (Jan 8, 2007)

I am pretty confident of a decent turnout this time....I estimate even at a conservative guess of at least half a dozen, which aint baddios.

Come on guys, we're bound to spot one another...well, maybe not!

I'm the greek looking one. You wont miss me. I'll stick out like a sore thumb in Leeds city centre.

 

I'm looking forward to it already  

p.s. if anyone who is coming knows the layout of the Angel bar (which I don't) could they possibly pledge to try and capture a certain part of the bar upon arrival in order to help distinguish themselves as Urbanites from others - for the benefit of confused urbaies that turn up cold, wet and confused?

TA CHOCK!


----------



## citygirl (Jan 8, 2007)

yep, count us in 

The Angel, 26th...time?....

well WiM, at least me and you know each other hun


----------



## MsShirlLaverne (Jan 8, 2007)

I may come, not sure yet


----------



## winterinmoscow (Jan 8, 2007)

citygirl said:
			
		

> .
> 
> well WiM, at least me and you know each other hun



I was just gonna PM you and say that!! So looking forward to seeing you again!


----------



## winterinmoscow (Jan 8, 2007)

i have never been to the Angel bar in my life but could try and do a recce there sometime.... or maybe not!


----------



## Pete the Greek (Jan 8, 2007)

neither me - but I know where to park me jam jar though. See ya there folks.


----------



## citygirl (Jan 8, 2007)

leave the car, jump on the train!

nowhere to park anyway 

WiM, meet me at the station, and we can walk up together...i know roughly where it is.


----------



## Pete the Greek (Jan 8, 2007)

I've just figured out what WiM means. I am officially.....the slowest.

I know where to stick the motor, lass. Under the dark arches near the station and then walk up and er....well, try and find the Angel bar!!  

No way I can get there from where I live unless I hop in't motor


----------



## citygirl (Jan 8, 2007)

ok then, so meet up with me and WiM outside the station, and we can all walk up together


----------



## winterinmoscow (Jan 8, 2007)

great. so have we agreed on a time yet?!


----------



## citygirl (Jan 8, 2007)

nup


----------



## Pete the Greek (Jan 8, 2007)

?

I gots to get home from work, change etc etc etc


----------



## winterinmoscow (Jan 8, 2007)

how about half 8-9 - I should make this a poll!


----------



## citygirl (Jan 8, 2007)

hahaha fine by me


----------



## e19896 (Jan 8, 2007)

Be nice to meet Pete the Greek might just pop over from Sheffield for a while.


----------



## Roadkill (Jan 9, 2007)

winterinmoscow said:
			
		

> i just wondered how long it would be before you wanted to sidle over to this side of Yorkshire!
> 
> For the record, dearest brother, you would be very welcome





As I say, I'm not sure exactly what I'm doing that evening.  The main reason I'm oop north is for a mate's graduation bash in Hull, and I don't know if it's Friday or Saturday evening yet.  If it's Friday I've got to be there, but if it's Saturday I might be able to scoot over to Leeds for the Friday night.

If you've room for a second person in your spare room, I might bring the Dog that is Long with me?


----------



## Spion (Jan 9, 2007)

Blimey! You lot have been busy. See you on the 26th.

Anyone wanna share a cab back to Bfd? Or what time's the last train?


----------



## boha (Jan 9, 2007)

might get the train back to saltaire, last train is 23.18


----------



## Spion (Jan 9, 2007)

Oh, that's not so bad. And Fanny's is open til midnight


----------



## Roadkill (Jan 9, 2007)

Spion said:
			
		

> Oh, that's not so bad. And Fanny's is open til midnight



Is that a person or a place?    If it's the former, count me out.


----------



## Spion (Jan 9, 2007)

Roadkill said:
			
		

> Is that a person or a place?    If it's the former, count me out.



Depends what you're into, I guess. It's warm, sometimes a bit of a tight squeeze and often a little damp on the inside walls. It's Saltaire's finest boozer


----------



## citygirl (Jan 9, 2007)

ha ha 

"fanny's" is a "ye olde worlde ale house"

doubt it would even come into your equations roadkill, if you're staying in leeds.

i'll be on the last train at the latest anyway, boys...foregoing the saltaire stop, but if you're on it, i'll sit at the other end of the train, away from the drunken louts


----------



## Spion (Jan 9, 2007)

:d

Edit to say: That was meant to be a grin but it turned into something else when I hit save. Still, it fits the bill


----------



## winterinmoscow (Jan 13, 2007)

Roadkill said:
			
		

> If you've room for a second person in your spare room, I might bring the Dog that is Long with me?



As long as you don't mind sharing my spare room, or one of you will have to hang off the sofa - you would both be most welcome!


----------



## Spion (Jan 18, 2007)

bump! Is this happening then, folks?


----------



## joustmaster (Jan 18, 2007)

yup - 8pm friday the 26th in the angel. 

Who is going to be there?

I am


----------



## Spion (Jan 18, 2007)

I aim to get there.


----------



## citygirl (Jan 18, 2007)

and i'm _still_ aiming to get there


----------



## joustmaster (Jan 18, 2007)

so thats me, and two people aiming to get there!


----------



## citygirl (Jan 18, 2007)

so far, so good, then


----------



## Paris Garters (Jan 20, 2007)

i may just pop in...and run away again if I recognise anyone. I post too much personal stuff to want to give up my leeds anonymity.


----------



## dolly's gal (Jan 20, 2007)

me fella went to uni in leeds. 

lots of d&b and drugs apparently.

nice.

chappel town an all that bizness!!!


----------



## mrs quoad (Jan 20, 2007)

joustmaster said:
			
		

> yup - 8pm friday the 26th in the angel.
> 
> Who is going to be there?
> 
> I am


I'm tempted. But wouldn't know who I was looking for until I'd seen them and failed to recognise them. I'd probably only find out that I'd been talking to a completely different group of people next day on U75


----------



## joustmaster (Jan 21, 2007)

ok - i'll make this easy. I'll be upstairs in the angel stood in the middle of the room. 

I'm 6 foot 8 inches tall and should be easy to spot. If there is another big person there, i'll dance about so you can tell who is the urbanite. 

consider me the u75 meeting point.


----------



## KGlad (Jan 22, 2007)

Well count me in as i will be with my best mate citygirl looks like we will have some fun...


----------



## Spion (Jan 22, 2007)

Where is this Angel then? And does it have good beer?


----------



## citygirl (Jan 22, 2007)

are you training? or car-ing?


----------



## Spion (Jan 22, 2007)

Train-ing-ing


----------



## joustmaster (Jan 22, 2007)

Spion said:
			
		

> Where is this Angel then? And does it have good beer?


http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?q=LS1 6LN
if you walk up to ann summers from the station its on the right down an alley. 

Its a sam smiths pub so sells only sam smiths booze. Dirt cheap.

I'm going to be half an hour late due to work


----------



## Roadkill (Jan 22, 2007)

'Fraid I'm not going to be there.  I've stuff I want to do in Hull during the day on Saturday, which I probably wouldn't do if I'd had a messy night in Leeds.

Have a good one.


----------



## citygirl (Jan 22, 2007)

Spion said:
			
		

> Train-ing-ing



ok...what time train were you thinking of catching?  and what time in leeds?

wanna meet up along the way?

text me if you do


----------



## Spion (Jan 22, 2007)

Roadkill said:
			
		

> 'Fraid I'm not going to be there.  I've stuff I want to do in Hull during the day on Saturday, which I probably wouldn't do if I'd had a messy night in Leeds.
> 
> Have a good one.



Boooo! Surely the need to get the last train to 'ull will limit your intake?


----------



## Spion (Jan 22, 2007)

citygirl said:
			
		

> ok...what time train were you thinking of catching?  and what time in leeds?
> 
> wanna meet up along the way?
> 
> text me if you do



Aye, sounds good to me. what time we meant to be meeting at?


----------



## citygirl (Jan 22, 2007)

dunno, wasn't it about 9ish?


what time will you have your slap on by?


----------



## citygirl (Jan 22, 2007)

Spion said:
			
		

> Boooo! Surely the need to get the last train to 'ull will limit your intake?



bugger 'im...we'll have a better time without no Easties 






seriously, was looking forward to it..next time, hey


----------



## Spion (Jan 22, 2007)

citygirl said:
			
		

> dunno, wasn't it about 9ish?
> 
> 
> what time will you have your slap on by?



haha

I thought 8 had been suggested


----------



## joustmaster (Jan 22, 2007)

i'll be on the 8.02 train from keighley. (if i run fast enough)


----------



## citygirl (Jan 22, 2007)

8 from ours, leeds for 8.30, and pub by 9...spot on


----------



## citygirl (Jan 22, 2007)

joustmaster said:
			
		

> i'll be on the 8.02 train from keighley. (if i run fast enough)



and if you can't (run fast enough)..you can catch us up


----------



## winterinmoscow (Jan 23, 2007)

hey CG - we still meeting at the station?

I still don't know where we're going but aim to make it.


----------



## citygirl (Jan 23, 2007)

yeah hun 

(was this post before or after our msn chat?)

anyway..i think you know what's happening now


----------



## boha (Jan 25, 2007)

looks like i may have to miss this one, don't think i'll be back from work in time 

have a good un kids


----------



## citygirl (Jan 25, 2007)

but noone else has "pulled out" yet, so we may very well be on for a more successful meet than last time, at last 

Shame though, boha


----------



## joustmaster (Jan 26, 2007)

citygirl said:
			
		

> but noone else has "pulled out" yet, so we may very well be on for a more successful meet than last time, at last
> 
> Shame though, boha


how many people?


----------



## citygirl (Jan 26, 2007)

this time? or last?


----------



## citygirl (Jan 26, 2007)

hey...it's not a competition y'know, mr testosterone!


----------



## citygirl (Jan 26, 2007)

and it was only because you LEEDS lot didn't bother turning up


----------



## joustmaster (Jan 26, 2007)

citygirl said:
			
		

> and it was only because you LEEDS lot didn't bother turning up


no - this time

gklad/gklad2/gaykeighleylad/etc must count for about 6 people


----------



## citygirl (Jan 26, 2007)

lol...i'll be keeping an eye out at keighley station 


yeah, that's him...he's probably worth way more than 6 people...as you'll find out...later! 



you still on, then?  thought you'd've been the first one to cry off


----------



## joustmaster (Jan 26, 2007)

citygirl said:
			
		

> lol...i'll be keeping an eye out at keighley station
> 
> 
> yeah, that's him...he's probably worth way more than 6 people...as you'll find out...later!
> ...


Oi...

I'll be the big man in a black coat at keighley station at 8pm. Please grab me. Else i'll end up lost or something.


----------



## citygirl (Jan 26, 2007)

aww bless...ha ha....ok, if we see you...we *may* take pity on you, and let you know who we are


----------



## joustmaster (Jan 26, 2007)

citygirl said:
			
		

> aww bless...ha ha....ok, if we see you...we *may* take pity on you, and let you know who we are


if i don't see anyone waving at me i have a flare gun....


----------



## citygirl (Jan 26, 2007)

ha ha


----------



## KGlad (Jan 26, 2007)

joustmaster said:
			
		

> if i don't see anyone waving at me i have a flare gun....



Please dont use the flare gun i have bright red hair and it will make it look ginger....


----------



## citygirl (Jan 26, 2007)

KGlad said:
			
		

> Please dont use the flare gun i have bright red hair and it will make it look even *more* ginger....



there ya go babe...corrected


----------



## KGlad (Jan 26, 2007)

citygirl said:
			
		

> there ya go babe...corrected




Ohhhhhh..... 

Boring its not ginger at all hun ok


----------



## joustmaster (Jan 26, 2007)

so am i looking for a some one with red hair or ginger hair?


----------



## KGlad (Jan 26, 2007)

dont know now look for a women with one boot, cg cant find her other boot!!!

hehe


----------



## citygirl (Jan 27, 2007)

ah well...sometimes...few is _definitely_ more 


nice to meet you at last jousty


----------



## winterinmoscow (Jan 27, 2007)

a successful select gathering!


----------

